# Rabbit Weights :)



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I weighed my lot today 

Frags, can you let me know whether you think my 2 girls are growing at the right rate? They seem very light still, wondering if I need to up their food even more! They seem on the small side compared to those of the same age I have found online  even tho they are big to us! Kimba really needs to bulk out, I dont seem to be able to feed her enough!

So...

Kara weighs 8.8lbs (4kg) (French Lop 8 Months)

Kimba weighs 6.6lbs (3kg) (French Lop 8 Months)

Rascal weighs 6.6lbs (3kg) (Possible Dwarf Lop 5 Years)

Mclaren weighs 9.9lbs (4.5kg) (New Zealand White 5.5 Years)

Marley weighs 3.8lbs (1.5kg) (Netherland Dwarf 4 Years)

Gypsy weighs 3.8lbs (1.5kg) (Netherland Dwarf 4 Years)

What do your lot weigh?

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll stick them all on the scales tomorrow to find out for you.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'll stick them all on the scales tomorrow to find out for you.


Good idea 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Right here we go, just been and weighed them all. Kitchen scales are a nightmare to try and get a rabbit to sit on using an ice cream tub instead of the proper bowl for it.

Ember - 2.9kg (she's a big girl anyway but when handed in to the rescue with Delia she weighed a massive 3.7kg, thats where all her excess skin is from)

George - 2.6kg, he's a solid muscle bunny and well built. Lops seem to be quite chunky I find compared to uppy ears.

Rosie - 2kg, trying to get her to put weight on as she loses a bit each time she needs a dental and struggles to gain weight (lucky cow) so she gets a bit extra food at the moment.

Dylan - 1.8kg, he's still so small I call him a greyhound bunny because he's so slender and full of energy but eats like a horse.

Lolly - 2.3kg, newest addition and being a lop she's quite chunky as well but all muscle.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Heya Kara & Kimba are on the light side for frenchies (Kimba we knew would be anyway). Really they should be about 10lb plus at about that age, for show they are to be over 10lb after 5 months old lol.
I dont know about the rest im affraid.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Not weighed my lot for a while but i did weigh my conti a few weeks ago and she was 20.8lb lol


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

got Rosie weighed at the vet the other day... she is 3.75.......

I have no idea in what unit as I never asked :blush: I think it is kg as she is quite heavy.....

vet said she needs to go on a diet lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George was 1.7kg and Miffy was 1.3kg at easter when I bonded them. The year before Miffy had been 1.8kg she had been on a diet but it was mainly the stress of bonding that really did it. I imagine shes more like 1.5 now and George has grown a little too. I shall have to pull the scale out


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Right here we go, just been and weighed them all. Kitchen scales are a nightmare to try and get a rabbit to sit on using an ice cream tub instead of the proper bowl for it.
> 
> Ember - 2.9kg (she's a big girl anyway but when handed in to the rescue with Delia she weighed a massive 3.7kg, thats where all her excess skin is from)
> 
> ...


He's like Kimba, I am really struggling to get the weight on her, even tho she has easily 3 times what Rascal would have! She just runs around the shed so much she burns it all off I think!



frags said:


> Heya Kara & Kimba are on the light side for frenchies (Kimba we knew would be anyway). Really they should be about 10lb plus at about that age, for show they are to be over 10lb after 5 months old lol.
> I dont know about the rest im affraid.


You said they were small for their age when I got them didnt you  I think the words were, I'm quite embarassed by the size of this lot, compared to what Lily has!  They look OK size wise, no back bone showing etc... do you think I should be doing more to put the weight on, or do you think they are just going to be small frenchies? I guess one of the problems in the space they have aswell, they just run around all the time! Any idea how their siblings are doing? 
I have ordered some barley rings, they will be here on Monday, hope that will build them up! Having to be careful what the others eat, otherwise I'm gonna have 4 fat buns!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah they was titchy when they was young compared to all my other litters but i do know from the people still in contact that the others have caught up well, i know 1 of there brothers is now 12lb  

Theres nothing wrong really im sure they are perfect as like you say they are not showing any bones and they look healthy buns to me, its prob as they have so much space and bonded with a few buns so are really active


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Yeah they was titchy when they was young compared to all my other litters but i do know from the people still in contact that the others have caught up well, i know 1 of there brothers is now 12lb
> 
> Theres nothing wrong really im sure they are perfect as like you say they are not showing any bones and they look healthy buns to me, its prob as they have so much space and bonded with a few buns so are really active


I'm just worrying really! I never knew what the others should weigh so I didnt worry and they have always been in hutches so easy to keep weight on! Will try to feed the 2 of them up on porridge and barley rings  Kimba is just so thick when it comes to food, she leaves her full bowl to go and eat someone elses who have got very little! I have to keep moving her back!

*Heidi*


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

My rabbits were weighed at the vets recently so I'm able to answer this one 

Lottie is 3kg. She was 3.4kg at last weigh in and I was told to put her on a diet but the vet said she's now perfect for her size 

Alan is 2.5kg


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hazy, Your Nethies are the right weight  Any more though and they would be getting a bit big 

(Just info on weights ive got from the vets on my 2 lol) xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Hazy, Your Nethies are the right weight  Any more though and they would be getting a bit big
> 
> (Just info on weights ive got from the vets on my 2 lol) xx


lol, they all look the right weight, they were porkers at one point! The vet said that it was nice to see rabbits at the right weights! Its just the Frenchies I was worried about being underweight for their age, even tho they dont look skinny as such!

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, they all look the right weight, they were porkers at one point! The vet said that it was nice to see rabbits at the right weights! Its just the Frenchies I was worried about being underweight for their age, even tho they dont look skinny as such!
> 
> *Heidi*


I think im going to weigh all my lot on tuesday  I think they have all put weight on again  x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> I think im going to weigh all my lot on tuesday  I think they have all put weight on again  x


I dont mind mine putting on a bit of weight in the winter, being outside, they use the fat up to keep warm anyway  They get all sorts of treats in the winter 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna use this to track weights 

Ok, so a month later here are the new weights:

Darwin(Kara) 9.9lbs (4.5kg) which is up 1.1lbs or 0.5kg. 
I am happy the weight is going on, but its very slow!

Rascal 6.6lbs (3kg) which is the same as last time 

Mclaren 13.2lbs (6kg) which would be up 3.3lbs (1.5kg) 
I cant quite believe it but couldnt catch him again to check it!

Kimba 8.2lbs (3.75kg) which is up by 1.6lbs (0.75kg)
I am very pleased with that in a month 

Marley 3.8lbs (1.75kg) which is up by 0.5lbs (0.25kg)

Gypsy 3.8lbs (1.75kg) which is up by 0.5lbs (0.25kg)

Anyone else had weigh in's in the last week?

*Heidi*


----------

